# Just out of curiosity



## Xue Sheng (Feb 13, 2011)

Every time I make a new post, on MT, why does it immediately shows 2 under views?


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 13, 2011)

Because one is sent start to the in keeper to make sure it is OK, really I do not know....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2011)

1 view is you.  the second, no clue.  I'll make an assumption that one of the gazillion bots roaming the site took a peek at it too.  But to be honest, it could be a minor bug too.


----------

